# Egg Whites



## goodgiver (Sep 19, 2004)

Has anyone ever done any cooking or baking with dried egg whites :?:


----------



## Juliev (Sep 19, 2004)

dried egg whites? nope, not me.. use real ones a lot... wish I could help you.


----------



## goodgiver (Sep 13, 2007)

*oops*

Didn't mean DRIED egg whites I meant Egg Beaters


----------



## strawberry (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes.  I've used them before.  

I've used them as a meringue and although they perform, they just don't do it like the real thing.  I wouldn't make an angel food cake out of them.  They'll be workable as meringue cookies, but I wouldn't try to make a crust out of them.

For cooking, they're great.  If you want to use them as an ingredient (as opposed to them being the star of the show) then they'll be fine.  I've used them in things like zuchini pizza crust, as a dip for meats pre-dredging and as an egg wash for breads.


edit... oops... posted before I saw your post above.  

Sorry... can't help you.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never used or eaten Eggbeaters egg whites, but my husband buys them frequently & loves his egg-white omelettes.

Now I do use the dried pasteurized egg whites for meringues & other things, & have found them to perform the same as regular fresh egg whites.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah. Dried egg whites... those are funny things. I remember buying the Aussie's version of meringues (they call it Pavlova). It's prepackaged so you can mix it with water and bake it. Not the best (beating your own egg white is better - for some reason it feels fluffier) but it's good when you're lazy and in a hurry.


----------



## Caine (Sep 14, 2007)

I buy Better N Eggs instead of Egg Beaters, and I use most of it for protein shakes. If I use it for cooking or baking, I will usually replace two eggs in a recipe with 1/4 cup of Better N Eggs and one real egg or for, say, a three egg omelette, 1/2 cup Better N Eggs and 1 real egg. I've done the same for fritattas, which I usually make with 6 eggs, by using 1 cup of Better N Eggs and two real eggs. The protein is in the whites, and the fat, cholesterol, and, unfortunately, all the flavor, are in the yolks.


----------

